# Rafter tail repair/replacement help



## scott.475 (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi, this forum is great!

We have a small rental home, and recently found that the facia and a couple rafter tails are bad along a length of it. The tails are rotted up about six inches from the end.The soft tails started to sag a bit, causing a hole to open between the shingles and underlayment, where bees were able to get in and build a good size hive.

Anyway, will I need to go in and replace the entire length of rafter all the way up the truss? Or is there a different way I can go about it? Attached is a picture, the bad rafters are on both ends of the section that has a shallower pitch than the rest of the roof (the white section in the picture). I have not crawled up into the attic yet, so I am not exactly sure how they are attached.

Thanks for the help. Any other advice would be very appreciated.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Aug 19, 2007)

After you remove the facia just cut the bad section off and scab a new piece on that runs about 4' up the original rafter and then fill in the piece thats missing and your good to go.


----------



## scott.475 (Aug 19, 2007)

Okay, thanks. The rafters have started to sag a bit from the rot, causing them to shift down relative to the flashing along side, which made the flashing push the corner shingles up, opening the hole for the bees to go in. 

Good to know this will be a relatively easier fix than I expected.


----------

